# Remington Model 1100



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just bought this gun. Great auto(i think) but by the bolt for it there is a clip that goes on the outside. What is it for?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Might be an old trap gun with the clip on it to keep it from ejecting and hitting the person to the right of the shooter.

Edit
If I'm right the empty will get stuck in the ejection port and it will act as a single shot. If it is the type that clips to the frame, remove it and it will work normal again.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

ah, that makes sense. Thanks


----------

